# Mothers who buy LV's for their 8 yr old daughters. URGH!



## Onederland (Mar 14, 2005)

So i was in MAC today, buying some paints, pigments, eyeliner, and stuff...

While i was in line, this HUGE breasted italian woman with stilletto's a tighter than spandex shirt, and a white fur coat, with Chanel Sunglasses came in with her 8 yr old daughter, Carrying with her a 400 dollar Louis Vuitton Bag, thats no bigger than 5" x 5" x 3", i kidd you not! It wasnt even big enough to hold a cell phone. And 400 bucks for that?!!?!?!?!?!

Urgh i HATE women like that, women who feed of their husband's money. 

Just had to get my rant, how many of you have seen the type, and know what im talking about?

And all the MAC MA's were all "oohing and awwing" over the little LV, except my MA, she just stood there and whispered to me, "Urgh..."

Hahahaha i <3 her.

And i side note, i was offered a job at Stila today. I am proud.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 14, 2005)

Congrats on the jon offer! Thats fantastic!

I know what you mean, I have a 7 year old and I would NEVER give her a $400 anything. I support her on my own, and shes got more than she needs, but thats just ridiculous. I would love a LV but I couldnt afford my makeup if I bought one! I dont even let her play in my makeup yet because she is only 7 and would end up with every single lipgloss empty and eyeshadow smushed....They're not old enough to be responsible for something so expensive, no matter how much money you have. It just puts way too much emphasis on posessions.


----------



## Onederland (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Congrats on the jon offer! Thats fantastic!

I know what you mean, I have a 7 year old and I would NEVER give her a $400 anything. I support her on my own, and shes got more than she needs, but thats just ridiculous. I would love a LV but I couldnt afford my makeup if I bought one! I dont even let her play in my makeup yet because she is only 7 and would end up with every single lipgloss empty and eyeshadow smushed....They're not old enough to be responsible for something so expensive, no matter how much money you have. It just puts way too much emphasis on posessions._

 
PERCISELY!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 14, 2005)

Sheesh, I'm 26 on Friday and I've never spent 400 bucks on myself in one hit or on one luxury item! This reminds me of Donatella Versace - I read in a magazine that at the age of 6, she already had a skincare regime. What on earth?! At that age, you should be rolling around skinning your knees! 

Skincare can wait till you're 12 at least, I think I started in 2nd year of high school. Oh to be rich, the things you'd spend your money on...*rolls eyes*


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2005)

Congrats on your job offer!!!

I consider it rather repulsive that a mother is sooo concerned with labels that she has now passed that on to her daughter.  Aaaaaaarrrghhhh.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2005)

congrats on your job offer onederland! that's awesome! i TOTALLY agree with u on that mother buying her kid an LV... doesn't pass on good values at all imho.. i mean i waited until  i was working and earning a salary befor i treated myself to my very first LV..(which then created my LV addiction) hee hee.. oh well, she's going to create a label monster in that child..


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

I think that it is crazy for mothers to buy their  eight year old daughters LV Bags. I personally think that it is outrageous. Thanks


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats on the job offer! That's great! And I'm with you 100% on the kid with the LV.  Never in a million years would I give my kid anything like that.  How on earth is the daughter going to learn the value of money? Worse yet, perhaps the Mom will just tell her daughter to marry rich....ugh.


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 26, 2005)

i work at build a bear at disney. i cant begin to tell you how many 8-13 year olds i see a day with expensive purses and outfits!!!! its insane!

yesterday i saw an 11 year old girl with a juicy purse. im like "WTH?" and i see really little girls with REAL LV purses all the time, or D&B thats popular too.......

as revenge for their parents stupidity i always go up to them and attempt to sell them the whole store, because i know they will buy it. 

im evil i know.....but at least im not stupid!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 26, 2005)

Although it's not uncommon here at all, I think that is so silly. Teaching children at such a young age about materialism, sad really.


----------



## Cedar (Mar 26, 2005)

Remember kids, it's what's outside that counts!

Seriously, I've never even spent $400 on myself, much less anyone else.  Of course, $400 could pay my student loans for the month, or most of my bills.  But I'm one of the unwashed plebian masses that actually has to work and take care of herself.  Sigh.  Guess I'll never know the pleasure of living a life that revolves around impressing other people with my possessions.  I'm really broken up about that, can't you tell?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

  I know what you mean, I have a 7 year old and I would NEVER give her a $400 anything.  
 
My parents didn't let me have anything really worth much as a child either, besides my violin (which is hard to get around the expense and still learn properly, etc.) and my drawing supplies.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_ Quote:

  I know what you mean, I have a 7 year old and I would NEVER give her a $400 anything.  
 
My parents didn't let me have anything really worth much as a child either, besides my violin (which is hard to get around the expense and still learn properly, etc.) and my drawing supplies._

 
My daughter is kinda spoiled, I over compensate for the lack of her father participating in her life, but she doesnt have anything even remotely close to the value of a LV. (I Dont either!) She has 1 mac lipglass that a MA gave to her cause she thought she was so cute. She still has it, its her most treasured posession cause its MAC and she knows how high thats valued in my world lol. 

I think its ridiculous though, my cousins (by marriage) kids are like that, had the nerve to ask my why I wasnt rich...lol. She walks around in prada and gucci...I wasnt even aware they made kids clothes until I saw this 8 year old in em...

Its ironic that they are getting a divorce now, and their house just sold for 2.5million...and now the mom and 2 kids are moving into a townhouse, which is below them.

I cant wait to see how these kids react to living in a "lower class" neighborhood. (Im dirt poor compared to them!)


----------



## gems2374 (Mar 28, 2005)

i agree, but why do you assume its her husbands money?


----------



## leppy (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gems2374* 
_i agree, but why do you assume its her husbands money?_

 
Exactly my thoughts. 

Whether its her money or her husbands its pretty gross, but its also sad that a rich woman is automatically assumed to be living off of a male!


----------



## glamella (Apr 1, 2005)

*Totally agree*

geez, what happened to brands like Xoxo and Guess for the tweens and teens? I remember when Esprit was "cool." Never any true designer bags were carried by girls when I was in middle/high school. It looks ridiculous.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 1, 2005)

I come from a family where we made our clothing, bedclothes, etc.

My childhood toys were hand me downs. I had 1 brand new toy, and was VERY careful to put it back into it's packaging when I was done with it, since it was the only doll whose hair hadn't been butchered by previous owners.

I went to school in a district where the extremes of the social ladder were thrown together. Kids who got ferraris, porches, hummers, and beamers when they were 16, and no one blinked an eye in replacing the car 2 weeks later when it was wrecked.

I went to school with kids who lived by the motto "you can always buy another". I lost so many cherished things to those kids (they liked to steal the few nice things I had, like a custom engraved fountain pen that a friend from London gave me as a gift).

I'm running into this world of "everyone-has-oodles-of-money" right now, within the education world, and it looks like I'm going to have to give up a lot of my hopes and dreams for the future, because I can't afford what they think I should be able to afford.

It's a sad world we live in really. Too many people rely too heavily on money and things. I see so many folks having sales of their makeup that they bought, and then have to sell to cover all sorts of things (not always on here, more on LiveJournal do I see that). It baffles me. Why buy luxury items when you can't afford it? Maybe this is sacralidge to say in a makeup site, but if I lost it all tomorrow, I can say with 100% honesty that would be OK, and most likely wouldn't even bat an eye. I'm perfectly happy knowing that I have a roof over my head, and food in my pantry. Everything else is cush. I think too many people confuse 'wants' and 'needs'.


----------



## Onederland (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I come from a family where we made our clothing, bedclothes, etc.

My childhood toys were hand me downs. I had 1 brand new toy, and was VERY careful to put it back into it's packaging when I was done with it, since it was the only doll whose hair hadn't been butchered by previous owners.

I went to school in a district where the extremes of the social ladder were thrown together. Kids who got ferraris, porches, hummers, and beamers when they were 16, and no one blinked an eye in replacing the car 2 weeks later when it was wrecked.

I went to school with kids who lived by the motto "you can always buy another". I lost so many cherished things to those kids (they liked to steal the few nice things I had, like a custom engraved fountain pen that a friend from London gave me as a gift).

I'm running into this world of "everyone-has-oodles-of-money" right now, within the education world, and it looks like I'm going to have to give up a lot of my hopes and dreams for the future, because I can't afford what they think I should be able to afford.

It's a sad world we live in really. Too many people rely too heavily on money and things. I see so many folks having sales of their makeup that they bought, and then have to sell to cover all sorts of things (not always on here, more on LiveJournal do I see that). It baffles me. Why buy luxury items when you can't afford it? Maybe this is sacralidge to say in a makeup site, but if I lost it all tomorrow, I can say with 100% honesty that would be OK, and most likely wouldn't even bat an eye. I'm perfectly happy knowing that I have a roof over my head, and food in my pantry. Everything else is cush. I think too many people confuse 'wants' and 'needs'._

 
I know exactly what you're saying. I go to a very prestigious private school. You guys ever seen My Super Sweet Sixteen? Yeah its sad i actually know some of those people. 

It makes me ashamed. 

Yes my family is wealthy, but I have been well tought, that education is what will bring in the income. Both of my parents are doctors, but they were imigrants from Asia and left when the war hit. They left with nothing, and worked hard to be where they are.

And I believe that hard work will pay off. And if you can AFFORD the luxury items, then buy it. At least you know you worked hard for it, and you earn it. Doesnt it make you happy to know you EARNED something rather than just "buy it"?

The money i spend on make-up is all my own. From holidays and jobs (working as an MA doesnt hurt either when buying cosmetics...haha)

The reason I assume that these women feed of their husbands money, is because if they worked hard for their money. They would know that there were alot more things in life that were more important than flashy cars or designer bags. 

To me, it isnt about how much money you have that defines class, its your education, your strong will, and how you treat others. You see she was wearing items that were PLASTERED with the brand name. It shows you want other people to notice, if you were proud of yourself, and secure as it is. It shouldn't matter, you know you can afford it, you know that you earned it, and you dont need to prove it to anyone but yourself.

And if you SAW this woman, you would know why i would assume that.


----------



## redrosary (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cedar* 
_Remember kids, it's what's outside that counts!

Seriously, I've never even spent $400 on myself, much less anyone else.  Of course, $400 could pay my student loans for the month, or most of my bills.  But I'm one of the unwashed plebian masses that actually has to work and take care of herself.  Sigh.  Guess I'll never know the pleasure of living a life that revolves around impressing other people with my possessions.  I'm really broken up about that, can't you tell?_

 
Fellow librarian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Universe knows our money's hard to come by. 

Martygreene- I'm with you on learning to take care of things based on mostly secondhand items growing up. It annoys me to no end now to see people of any income bracket just toss things around and mess things up because they think "I'll just buy another."


----------



## martygreene (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

  Martygreene- I'm with you on learning to take care of things based on mostly secondhand items growing up. It annoys me to no end now to see people of any income bracket just toss things around and mess things up because they think "I'll just buy another."  
 
You know what's even worse? I had 2 freshman college girls under my supervision during a recent production. At the end of the night, I find out that these two have NEVER done laundry before. These girls are in college, second semester, and have never done laundry or operated a clothes washing machine. 

What? How does it happen that these folk get out of high school and into university, without knowing basic things like how to clean your own clothing?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_ Quote:

  Martygreene- I'm with you on learning to take care of things based on mostly secondhand items growing up. It annoys me to no end now to see people of any income bracket just toss things around and mess things up because they think "I'll just buy another."  
 
You know what's even worse? I had 2 freshman college girls under my supervision during a recent production. At the end of the night, I find out that these two have NEVER done laundry before. These girls are in college, second semester, and have never done laundry or operated a clothes washing machine. 

What? How does it happen that these folk get out of high school and into university, without knowing basic things like how to clean your own clothing?_

 
My step sisters are like that...Theyve had everything handed to them on a golden platter. Ive been doing my own laundry and cooking for myself since I was 10...I was shocked when they actually paid someone to do their laundry for them cause they didnt know how to operate the machine..how hard is it to put your clothes in, soap, and turn it on?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

quotes onderland:

"And I believe that hard work will pay off. And if you can AFFORD the luxury items, then buy it. At least you know you worked hard for it, and you earn it. Doesnt it make you happy to know you EARNED something rather than just "buy it"? "

"To me, it isnt about how much money you have that defines class, its your education, your strong will, and how you treat others. You see she was wearing items that were PLASTERED with the brand name. It shows you want other people to notice, if you were proud of yourself, and secure as it is. It shouldn't matter, you know you can afford it, you know that you earned it, and you dont need to prove it to anyone but yourself. "

that is SO true onderland! when u see people who are obviously trying to get noticed by wearing flashy designer outfits platered with labels to be noticed, i feel sad for them.  mind u, this doesn't apply to ALL people who wear labels, but we ALL know the ones who are being obvious.. it's sad cos there are some who have little self worth and believe that if they are wearing the latest and most expenisve clothes/handbag/shoe that it defines them. then there are those that just want to show off cos it makes them feel superior... not my cuppa tea..

i have a client who always used to come in dripping in the latest outfits, jewelry etc, driving REALLY expensive cars etc.,  and the attitude to match. let's just say that NO ONE in my office liked dealing with her. always treated us as tho she were above us.. about  a month ago she came into my office and i barely recognized her.  she was dressed WAY down (for what she usually wears) , minimal  makeup, minimal jewelry, plain handbag... she came cos we reposessed her mercedes. apparently, her wealthy beau broke up with her and took EVERYTHING from her...   she couldn't make the payments on her own...  she left our office in a old brown car... 

as they say, the harder they come, the harder they fall...


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

wow. i hope that lady learned her lesson. its karma. 

i dont really mind if someone has money and wants to purchase designer things and likes those things.. as long as they have a good attitude towards others and have earned their cash. 

personally tho if i were as rich as a lot of the people in my area are.. i would prolly have like two cars. one little and portable and one like truck for moving things and have nice things but i wouldnt go overboard like alot of people do with like 10 cars.. instead i would take that extra money and help others who need help. BUT i am a firm believer in only helping those who deserve it and not the ones who decided to like throw there life away with drugs and now are homeless ect. because i could have dont that as well but i chose the better path. if you understand what i mean.. the people i would help would be like people who have cancer or some other desease and they are in pverty because the medical bills are too much and they cant afford a house. like that. 

i think tho that i just have a special place in my heart for people who are very ill. because i have been very ill in the past.. im recovering. so i feel a connection. 

 :?:  question for onderland.. where do you live that you know those people. sounds like it might be near me.. i live in aliso viejo (the oc) its near dana point and laguna..


----------



## Onederland (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_
 :?:  question for onderland.. where do you live that you know those people. sounds like it might be near me.. i live in aliso viejo (the oc) its near dana point and laguna.._

 
I live in San Diego, on my Super Sweet Sixteen, when they say La Jolla, its a part of San Diego.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 6, 2005)

I  have a close friend of mine who is like this,exactly. Every time we go to the mall or where ever she always has to tell someone about where she got her hair done and where her makeup is from and etc. She even buys mac makeup which she KNOWS she will not use but buys it anyways just to be buying it and the next day then brings it back to the counter. needless to say..i did go off on her two days ago saying "money does not grow off trees ..there are so many more people out there that need that money and you are here wasting it on things that you don't even use. you only buy it because your bored and even YOU don't have the money to buy it..you call your mom a bitch and she ends up giving you  the money to get you off her back"..sigh..i still don't thinik she has gotten the point..i just wish more people would see that there is such a fine line with money and that we take it for granted each and every day!


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 6, 2005)

oh i c. cool. my dad lives in san diego i think its comsidered either ocean side or escondido. but i know where la jolla is. tar pits haha.


----------



## MacLover (Apr 8, 2005)

Instead of spending $400 on a LV purse for an 8yr old, she should be putting it in an account for her education....IMHO  Hopefully she is doing that already.  You could be rich one day and poor the next.  You never know what life brings you.

My mom is the supervisor in the car tags and driver license department.  She says there are parents that come in all the time to get a tag for the brand new car they just bought their kid.  And the parent is driving the used piece of crap....WTH!!!!  Most of these kids don't even know what it's like to have a real job and work for money!  Everything is given to them.  It's Sad.


----------



## JesusShaves (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I see so many folks having sales of their makeup that they bought, and then have to sell to cover all sorts of things (not always on here, more on LiveJournal do I see that). It baffles me. Why buy luxury items when you can't afford it?_

 
I've always wondered that, about buying luxury items when you can't afford really it.  

At first when i read the title of the post i didnt think it was THAT bad, but then i think about all the spoilt kids that got everything, that never really learnt the value of money!

In my uni, i've seen LOADS of kids that are so fricken spoilt it isnt even funny.  This one girl stood up and introduced herself as loving D&G, all she wears is D&G, thats why she wants to do fashion- uhm that isnt what fashion is about!  If you saw her, matted ratty looking hair extensions, tango like fake tan, if she had all the cash to splash at least LOOK GOOD!!!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 29, 2006)

Ok I understand its not good to spoil your kids, but if someone is wealthy why is there child not allowed to have nice gifts,things etc.? 

I also do not think its fair to assume because someone has alot of money or expensive things they are spoiled etc. I know lots of down to earth ppl. that have ALOT of money!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Ok I understand its not good to spoil your kids, but if someone is wealthy why is there child not allowed to have nice gifts,things etc.? 

I also do not think its fair to assume because someone has alot of money or expensive things they are spoiled etc. I know lots of down to earth ppl. that have ALOT of money!_

 
ITO... As extravgent as this sounds, If I were wealthy, I would buy heaps of crap for my kitten (as she's my 'child') And when I mean heaps I'm meaning beds (and not just your basic pet beds...), toys, blankets (I have my eye on a gorgeous Hello Kitty pet blankie LOL), sheepskins, LV pet carrier/ LV pet collar/lead (yes I honest to god would!), diamond pet necklaces/collars... I swear on my life all of this would be hers if I could afford it... so why not treasure what you love... who knows when its your last day, or theirs...

And DO NOT assume somebody is a bitch/up themselves/spoilt or what have you because they have money... I've always had money in my family, given everything I could possibly want, never been without etc etc, yet (as this may sound up myself, but anywho...) I'm a very down to earth person, have never done anything wrong to anybody, am very respectful and care about pretty much everything that goes on in the world... I love expensive things just as much a anybody else, but I also work damn hard for what I have, and most people probably do... I think some of you confuse those people to gold digging wives...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_This reminds me of Donatella Versace - I read in a magazine that at the age of 6, she already had a skincare regime. What on earth?! At that age, you should be rolling around skinning your knees!_

 
Hahahaha, you're kidding right? Look at her skin, it's awful!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 29, 2006)

hah this reminded me of this programme i watched the other night about rich families this one had a daughter called pervin i kid u not lol and she was havin a normal teenage strop and was in her room so her mum went out and bought her a £350 gucci bag (about $650) and went in her room to give her it which the daughters response was i dont want it whatever it is then RANG her mum (in the same house) to say thanks 5 hours later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this also reminded me of when i was in the mac store in FL and there was a mum there with her 8 ish yr old daughter and friend hu were smearing pink eyeshadow over their eyes and puttin liquid liner on while the MA was goin oh we dont really put it there and their response being but i want it there and then their mum going oh you can have whatever you want just take it to the till


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2006)

honestly my guess is that the LV was fake. :/


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 29, 2006)

The OP's story reminds me of my mom's friend, Shante...she and her 4 yr old son (at the time he was 4) stayed with us a few summers ago and it was just soooo sad. This little boy was DECKED OUT in the latest Rocawear kids, FUBU for kids, Sean John kids, etc...and couldn't even count to 10 or write his name, let alone hold a pencil correctly!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm not saying he should be some 4 yr. old prodigy or anything, but damn that was just too sad!! 

So my brother, sister, and I took it upon ourselves to "play school" with T.J. to teach him the basics....for his b-day we bought him one of those LEAP pad thingies so this little brat (YES he was suuuuuuch a rotten little bastard) could later on KNOW how to spell the friggin brand/designer names he was wearing.

Anyway, I had to let his mama know a thing or 2 about what she was doing to her son...I mean I'm no parent or anything and she IS older than me--but going to the club w/ me and my 19 yr. old sis, drinkin like there's no tomorrow, and not putting your kid in school IS no way to go about being a good parent IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...anyway last I heard T.J. is in school and doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad things got better for the poor child b/c it really just broke my heart to see how illiterate he was.


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_Instead of spending $400 on a LV purse for an 8yr old, she should be putting it in an account for her education....IMHO  Hopefully she is doing that already.  You could be rich one day and poor the next.  You never know what life brings you.

My mom is the supervisor in the car tags and driver license department.  She says there are parents that come in all the time to get a tag for the brand new car they just bought their kid.  And the parent is driving the used piece of crap....WTH!!!!  Most of these kids don't even know what it's like to have a real job and work for money!  Everything is given to them.  It's Sad._

 
My kids are going to hate me.
They're going to have to pay their insurance on whatever they drive. Or they can make a 200 a month payment to us  for whatever they drive. One or the other. *shrug*


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 29, 2006)

I agree with everyone that an 8 y/o getting an LV bag is a bad thing and may make her into a label mad freak.

When i was younger, i had everything handed to me on a platter, i wanted a trampoline and i got one, i wanted a pony and i got one but thing is, i was too young to realise and heck i even got loads of pocket money, it is great to buy stuff but I learnt that it feels even better when I buy things with the money I earned. 

I stopped relying on my parents for things and money when i was 16 and now i got a job, I like getting things with my hard earned cash.


----------



## aziajs (May 29, 2006)

1.  I personally don't care about women spending up their husbands money.  That's between them.  If it works for them fine.  If I married wealthy I would probably do the same thing - just keeping it real.
2.  You can't assume the money was her husband's.
3.  An 8 yr old doesn't need a LV purse.  But to play devil's advocate, for people who can afford it, buying a LV purse for their daughter may not be any different than the average person buying their daughter a $20 purse from Target, for instance.  Just put it into perspective.  Just imagine what the mother and father must be accustomed to and the luxuries they spend money on.
4.  I do believe that you have to teach children the value of money and to appreciate what they have.  If you don't you'll have children who will take for granted that they will always get what they want and they won't value anything.


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 29, 2006)

my mom yells at me for not buying bags at target. i can't fathom my mother ever buying me an lv bag!

congrats on your stila job!!!


----------



## MeganGMcD (May 29, 2006)

I grew up poor, my dad had some really great jobs that were taken out from under him because of the decline of the steel foundaries in the 80s. I won't get into all of it. He scraped his way back up the construction ladder, and now is comfortable, NOT LOUIS VUITTON comfy, but comfy. 

If I wanted spendy clothes, I bought them myself. My dad learned that from his OBSCENELY wealthy aunt. All of her kids worked to get things in life and now they are all successful in their OWN right. This woman had more money than GOD but was so tight with it, well I won't get into that. But lets just say this woman COULD drop 400 bucks on a purse like I can buy a lipgloss from Walgreens. 

So this mom buys her 8 yr old an LV, and then will gasp *they are growing up so fast*.


----------



## Parishoon (May 29, 2006)

ah i am usually the devil's advocate/ voice of highly unpopular opinion....
sure that kid could turn out like some of the satan spawns on My Super Sweet 16 (label whore to the core), but then again, the kid could turn out okay...
Growing up I got my mom's castaway stuff, if she lost an earring, I got the remaining one, purse she didn't want anymore, I got it, heels, clothes, lipstick, you name, I got it, I seriously had one AWESOME dress up trunk.  That's all it was to me, dress up.  When I look at baby pics, I'm slightly surprised of the spendy items I had, now they'd be "vintage" but to me they were toys.  

I got my first job in highschool because I wanted more school clothes than my parents wanted to buy, I don't hate them for it, it helped me in college where friends went crazy w/ the new found credit cards and no concept of money.  I also had to pay for my own gas, except if my dad was in a good mood, and part of the insurance, my parents covered the other part b/c I didn't get in an accident (alhamdullilah), and we got a discount for my grades.  

My brother however found a way to beat the system of contribution.  He refused to get a liscence until he was 22 and got an awesome job, but the hours and his classes didn't work w/ my dad's schedule, so he sucked it up, and got his liscence.  

However, my parents believed in "the Cosby rule:" (some episode Theo is complaining about discrimination b/c he's rich & his dad says, YOU are not rich, YOUR parents have money.  You are poor)


----------



## giz2000 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_My kids are going to hate me.
They're going to have to pay their insurance on whatever they drive. Or they can make a 200 a month payment to us  for whatever they drive. One or the other. *shrug*_

 

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with that...if my older kids (16 & 17) want something above and beyond the basic necessities (which are food, clothing and shelter), they have to get a job (one has, the other one is looking)...I am giving my oldest son my car next year (a nice, reliable Toyota), but he has to pay the insurance, tags, repairs, maintenance, etc.  It's good to teach kids to be responsible with money.


----------



## giz2000 (May 30, 2006)

While we're on the subject...I did a girl's makeup for her Bat Mitzvah (well, as much makeup as a 13 y/o would wear to look presentable..which wasn't much!)....she brought 4 of her girlfriends along, bought everything I used on all of them, and tipped me $50 (spending Daddy's money must be fun!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...she spent approximately $700 on MAC stuff).  She had a diamond Rolex on (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), a Fendi Spy Bag (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) and 1 carat diamond studs on each ear.  She told me her party was a black tie affair for 500 at the ritziest hotel in the city and that her parents were sending her, 4 of her friends and her nanny to Europe for the entire summer.  All that at 13...how the heck can you top that?  You wonder what her parents are going to do for her wedding....


----------



## Miss World (May 30, 2006)

hey ^_^ congrats on the job offer @ stila ^_^ 

IMHO, if the parents can afford it, its fine, but as long as its something reasonable... a kid carrying an LV could seem odd and awkward but to some people, its pretty normal. Parents, no matter rich or poor, have the responsibility of teaching their kids the value of money. its not something you are guaranteed to have for the rest of your life. my late father being a business man has taught me tspend reasonably, and value it. now that he's gone, and I can no longer depend on him, I had to get my own job, and put everything I've been taught into action. its a great thing to teach your kids, and in my case, I'll be forever thankful that my father had taught me this.


----------



## quandolak (May 30, 2006)

.......


----------



## ShirleyK (May 30, 2006)

I don't even have a Barbie doll when I was a little girl... and I do buy LV now, but not only LV, there are Prada, Guess, Dior... Oh you name it all.. BUT those are COUNTERFEIT in GRADE AA.... LOL... and now my Prade wallet is torn, gonna get a new one... haven't think of what brand yet... what will you suggest? LOL...

and $400 could do lots of things to me, pay rent, buy foods, pay electricity and water bills, phone bill, and buy 2 eyeshadows of MAC... LOL... and that's for a month bills and needs...

but nowadays kids are demanding and they know what LV, Dior and those branded stuffs are... yet I think, it's all back to the parents... how they teach their children about differences of "NEEDS and WANTS"...


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

I guess it's really up to the parent in the end... If you have money to burn and think that LV purses are what matters in life, I suppose there is not much any of us can really say about it. To people who are filthy stinkin rich, buying a $400 purse is like us buying a $25 purse - it's all relative, but not that I am making excuses...

Myself, I would never, ever on God's green earth buy a $400 purse for my child. This is strictly because I was not raised in a family that had money to burn. We were middle class but never had that kind of cash. To me, filling your life with expensive frivolous items (not to say that all LV purses are frivolous) is a cover for other things that are really missing. I am focused on teaching my children (when I have them) the realities of the world and the need for humanitarian-minded citizens. If they learn these skills and still decide they like LV, that is OK with me cause hey, I like nice purses, too! My only wish for my children is for them to have social and environmental consciousness and understand the impact that material items have on our earth.


----------



## pixichixi (May 30, 2006)

I have a 12/13 year old at the school I work at (after school child care at a middle school). She came in one day with a LV bag in a good, solid size, keeping her pens, pencils, glasses, etc. in it. I was shocked beyond shocked. Her family must have money somewhere, as she said it was a gift. She didn't know what LV was, or it's significance. She may not have known that it was an expensive item. I told her that it was a special gift and to take good care of it, because it is a classic and will be in style forever...I haven't seen her with it but once or twice since. I think she took my advice and stopped using it to tote around school supplies.

There is hardly any purpose in buying a younger child an expensive designer bag. It more than likely would just teach the child to only want designer things. I work hard for my "expensive" things, and it feels great to treat myself to things like small-yet-expensive Coach bags.
I don't think that wealthy people who have any intentions of staying wealthy drop $400+ like it's nothing. My best friend comes from a very wealthy family, and she and her mom usually shop at middle-type stores like Khol's, AE...mall stores. Occasionally, they go for J. Crew or better, but they usually wait and save their money to spend on cruises for vacation, which is 100x more fun than a bag made from a dead cow.

Shows like Super Sweet 16 just make me depressed. My family and I are working to afford a beautiful yet cost-efficient wedding for my fiance and I. Most of the Sweet 16 parties are more than I could ever hope for my wedding to be.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 30, 2006)

helo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can agree with some of the points made so far but really i think when your'e younger you cant appericiate things as much as you can now. for example when i was like 10-12 i used to put all my christmas/birthday money into my bank account (god knows why) but now im really grateful cos now i have like £1000 to spend on something actually worthwhile like putting towards a house etc (ok long way to go obv but £1000 is alot) and i really think that giving 13 yr olds like fendi bags and everything they want is wrong because they assume money is not a problem and will always be there. i only hope they end up with a job when their old enough/part time and dont get pocket money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hah just a off topic add to the convo i was in harvey nicks today and can barely afford to even LOOK at the bags was scared to touch lol, i dunno what it is i was looking at all the D+G, dkny, etc clothes and they were nothing special to me personally i would rather have loads of great items for the same price as something id be scared to touch or wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hey maybe thats just me. saying that i DID have some cheap designer clothes when i was little (like 10 ish) like dkny, calvin klein etc that were bought from outlets with like 75% off and looked at them the same as my other clothes just because they cost the same.


----------



## mac_goddess (May 31, 2006)

I'm just glad that my daughter who will turn 6 on Sunday is asking for a regular two wheeled bike!  She sees that mommy likes makeup and has a lot of it, but she also understands it's just for fun.  I don't leave my house wearing makeup everyday.


----------



## Lalli (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_While we're on the subject...I did a girl's makeup for her Bat Mitzvah (well, as much makeup as a 13 y/o would wear to look presentable..which wasn't much!)....she brought 4 of her girlfriends along, bought everything I used on all of them, and tipped me $50 (spending Daddy's money must be fun!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...she spent approximately $700 on MAC stuff).  She had a diamond Rolex on (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), a Fendi Spy Bag (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) and 1 carat diamond studs on each ear.  She told me her party was a black tie affair for 500 at the ritziest hotel in the city and that her parents were sending her, 4 of her friends and her nanny to Europe for the entire summer.  All that at 13...how the heck can you top that?  You wonder what her parents are going to do for her wedding...._

 

13??? oh god. buying such expensive items for an 8 yr old is abit extreme, my father died and mums a single parent. we've always got what we've wanted but within limits, i bought a DKNY bag the other day for £150 and mum screwed even though it was money saved from my part time job. it feels soo much better when u earn the money and buy something for yourself. my kids will definantly not have everything on a plate regardless of whether im loaded or not


----------



## Chelly (May 31, 2006)

LV is such a commercial brand - and i almost expect every little girl where i'm from to have all that. (i live in a VERY superficial area) who cares though? really, its not that serious. who cares what a person drives or what they wear or what their income or their parents income is? why does everyone who doesnt have what someone has think that they have a say in how that person should spend their money? its kind of silly really. pretend you had a million dollars for a day.. what would you spend it on? if you say that you wouldnt spend it on luxury items your a liar. 

as for an 8 year old havin a LV bag - it just looks stupid for a little kid to have a luxury item that they'll probalby ruin. at least wait till they're in their teens and have a half a clue whats going on.


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

I don't presume to tell ANYONE how to spend their money. Ever.
But I will look at someone with incredulity if/when their child is a screaming brat because s/he doesn't comprehend the meaning of the word "No."


----------



## kaliraksha (May 31, 2006)

I do agree that people don't know the difference between need and want- I have my moments when I feel like I need something when it's really just a deep lust. Everytime a new MAC collection comes out...cough

I also love the Cosby mentality someone mentioned here, if I ever have a lot of money I will tell my kids this all the time!

I'm in compliance with just not raising spoiled brats... no matter how you do it. I also really want my child to appreciate what I am giving them... I don't think someone at that age can truly appreciate the value & price of an LV.  If my child idolized it, especially if I toted one around.. I would get her a knockoff.

I agree that for insanely rich people it's easier to drop 400 on whatever but you aren't teaching your kids the value of money and posessions. Like all these rich celebrity kids that are doing halfass things with their lives and riding off their parents name... do you think anyone would have really wanted to make perfume, clothes, whatever if you weren't a Hilton? No. 

The only luxury worth money to me is traveling... because that just makes you a completely different person.. it enriches your life, you learn, you take a break, you become more accepting of different cultures, you try new things, reduces stress and you get to tell your kids about all these different experiences.


----------



## hannahjohnson (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 

 
_So i was in MAC today, buying some paints, pigments, eyeliner, and stuff...

While i was in line, this HUGE breasted italian woman with stilletto's a tighter than spandex shirt, and a white fur coat, with Chanel Sunglasses came in with her 8 yr old daughter, Carrying with her a 400 dollar Louis Vuitton Bag, thats no bigger than 5" x 5" x 3", i kidd you not! It wasnt even big enough to hold a cell phone. And 400 bucks for that?!!?!?!?!?!

Urgh i HATE women like that, women who feed of their husband's money. 

Just had to get my rant, how many of you have seen the type, and know what im talking about?

And all the MAC MA's were all "oohing and awwing" over the little LV, except my MA, she just stood there and whispered to me, "Urgh..."

Hahahaha i <3 her.

And i side note, i was offered a job at Stila today. I am proud._

 
D: There's a girl like that that I knew of at my school... She's quite a bit younger than me (She was in 7th or 8th grade when I was a senior in HS) but HOLY MOLEY. The first time I saw her, she must've been in 3rd or so grade, and she had a FULL FACE of really gross pancake makeup and RED LIPSTICK... She wore Chanel sunglasses at recess that were entirely too big for her tiny face and wore Roberto Cavalli Kids clothes. We do this "March of the Fairies" dance on May Day at school (you know, May Poles, and stuff) and we have these dresses that you have to wear to participate. They are supposed to be made of solid-colored pastel cotton broadcloth, with stripes of cotton calico at the bottom, and you carry a "May Hoop," decorated with real flowers, mine always had daisies and like, ivy we cut off of our creeping ivy on the side of my house. Pretty much everyone else's hoops had something similar on it, since it is MEANT to be a festival for god, and you AREN'T supposed to look gaudy or anything.

i attended the dance one year that she did it... she had a FUSCHIA SILK may dress, WITH COUTURE BEADING, AND FRENCH BATTENBURG LACE as the stripes. my god! and she had a may hoop decorated with FIVE DOZEN RED ROSES. Jeeeeez! It was quite funny though, she was a very little girl, and she had serious trouble holding up her hoop, since it was so heavy with flowers! haha!

Her mother is the biggest joke-of-a-lawyer in my home city, always wears 5" stillettos and Chanel suits to court... which frankly, doesn't make her OR her client look all that good, in the long run.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

Some people just don't get it (and never will)....


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree that it's a bad idea to give kids ridiculously expensive things like LV bags, but I have a problem with your assumption that the woman was simply using her husband's money...What if it were HER hard-earned money?  It's quite possible!  In my relationship I am the more successful partner, and it would really bother me if people thought I were supporting my crazy MAC habit with my fiancee's money.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 21, 2006)

my aunt and her husband own there own nail salon and both make good money and there daughter which is 12 years old has lv and chanel bag's but the little girl helps them at work and home she makes good grades so honestly i really dont find anything wrong with it when you have alot of money 400 really isnt that much they were poor growing up they work hard to get where there at so they enjoy life that includes 'THERE KIDS" it's not like you can take it with you when your gone


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 21, 2006)

There's a saying to be remembered when we see crazy things like little girls with $400 purses (and the crazy people who buy it for them): 'Too much money, not enough sense'! Lol!


----------



## little teaser (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_





 There's a saying to be remembered when we see crazy things like little girls with $400 purses (and the crazy people who buy it for them): 'Too much money, not enough sense'! Lol!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im sure if people could see our train case they would think we are crazy too


----------



## Raerae (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_





 There's a saying to be remembered when we see crazy things like little girls with $400 purses (and the crazy people who buy it for them): 'Too much money, not enough sense'! Lol!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually it's called, it's only $400.00...

To a LOT of people $400.00 isn't a lot of money.

It's only a lot of money if you dont have a lot of money to spend. It's all relative to your disposable income.  If you think $400.00 is a lot, it's because your dont have enough disposable income (or you grew up poor, and have new money, so your perception on whats a lot of money isn't relative to your actual income).

To me, $400.00 is 1/2 my rent.  

To other people it's a pair of shoes.  And a cheap pair at that.


----------



## Uchina (Nov 22, 2006)

Having a wealthy set of parents does NOT equal spoiled.  Dad's a MD and Mom's an RN.  I go to the cheapest uni in Canada, and anything that isn't essential (tuition, food, ect) I pay for myself.  AND I do research to make sure I'm saving my parents' money.  Back in high school I had a few part-time jobs, and my friends would laugh at me and say "you don't NEEEEEED a job!"  So they thought.  If I EVER, in my LIFE, asked for an LV bag my daddy woulda taken a baseball bat to my knees.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_ If I EVER, in my LIFE, asked for an LV bag my daddy woulda taken a baseball bat to my knees._

 
Mine would have laughed til he puked. And he had more than enough money to buy me whatever I asked for. But I was taught the value of money and had to work to get things I wanted that were above the norm. The greatest gift my parents gave me was an understanding of the real value of money and the ability to make it for myself.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i mean i waited until  i was working and earning a salary befor i treated myself to my very first LV..(which then created my LV addiction) hee hee._

 






 Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe in earning luxury items and that you shouldn't rely on anyone other than yourself for items like that. Receiving them as gifts are great as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_My parents didn't let me have anything really worth much as a child either, besides my violin (which is hard to get around the expense and still learn properly, etc.) and my drawing supplies._

 
Me too....again. I rarely had clothes purchased for me, received a lot of hand-me-downs. Not that it's bad or anything. My parents just didn't purchase anything "for fun" for me other than my piano and clarinet. I provide my daughter with lots of books, toys, games, clothes and such but if my she asked me for an LV, Juicy, or whatever couture purse now, I'd say heck-to-the-NO! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_1.  I personally don't care about women spending up their husbands money.  That's between them.  If it works for them fine.  If I married wealthy I would probably do the same thing - just keeping it real.
2.  You can't assume the money was her husband's.
3.  An 8 yr old doesn't need a LV purse.  But to play devil's advocate, for people who can afford it, buying a LV purse for their daughter may not be any different than the average person buying their daughter a $20 purse from Target, for instance.  Just put it into perspective.  Just imagine what the mother and father must be accustomed to and the luxuries they spend money on.
4.  I do believe that you have to teach children the value of money and to appreciate what they have.  If you don't you'll have children who will take for granted that they will always get what they want and they won't value anything._

 





 The money could've been her hard earned cash. And I'm not telling anyone how to spend they're money as long as the child is well taken care of and all is good & gravy. It's their money to spend however they choose. I personally wouldn't purchase my daughter anything luxurious, even if I had the money, simply because I don't think she needs it. If she wants it, she gotta work for it.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Nov 22, 2006)

*LV, Coaches, Dooney, etc for daughters*

I have an 8 year old and a 16 year old which I have spent $200 bucks for  a purse for...as for my 8 year old, it was the ugliest purse to me because it has a fish on it.  However, she has balanced straight A's along with competition cheerleading and keeps a wonderful attitude.  She will also save her own money to contribute.  It's really about the upbringing of the girls and that purse could have been the only thing she's ever gotten expensive or it could have been a special reward for something.  I think that we become envious and past judgment way too fast.  
By the way, not every woman needs a man to spend his money...many women today are paving their own way.  Especially me, my husband would never purchase a $50 purse for our girls, so I work for I want. However, I have witnessed too many women falling as prey to men that will buy them nicer things because they didn't have these things growing up.  I am teaching my 16 year old that remember what you had at home so no man can ever hold anything over you head, starting with LOVE.
And even my mom thinks we are insane for the money that we spend on makeup.   But I tell her, remember it's my money, I've earned it, and I love MAC and I'm not neglecting my family so be it.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 6, 2008)

I think many assume the woman was using her husbands money because that is what she WANTS you to think.  It is such a trend and status symbol these days (no matter how repulsive and belittling) that you need/have a man who can buy you all the fancy crap your materialistic little heart desires.  I saw this at Sephora once with a football players wife and her stupid brats running around mucking stuff up.

-Lauren


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally I see nothing wrong with buying children luxury items if you can afford it; if I had the money my baby would have diamond studs as their first earrings etc...why not? The LV bag sounds a little OTT, I mean since when did 8 year olds even carry bags but for this lady it was probably like her daughter asking for a bag of sweets at the till, and if she's spending her husbands money (which I think is a crazy assumption)...good for her!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with an earlier post on this page. Why assume it was her husband's or bf's money, and not her hard earned cash? It only seems like an absurd amount of money to spend because most of us don't have it. If I did I would. Like a woman said a few posts up her baby would have diamond studs. So would mine if it were possible and I had children. Money doesn't equal spoiled or bratty. It's easy to say what you wouldn't do if you don't have/or never have had it to do it with. I hate to see other people tear other people down especially when all they have to go on is a 1-2 minute glance. I think jealousy plays a role here...good for her if she has it and bless those that don't . Move on. It's just my opinion.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I agree with an earlier post on this page. Why assume it was her husband's or bf's money, and not her hard earned cash? It only seems like an absurd amount of money to spend because most of us don't have it. If I did I would. Like a woman said a few posts up her baby would have diamond studs. So would mine if it were possible and I had children. Money doesn't equal spoiled or bratty. It's easy to say what you wouldn't do if you don't have/or never have had it to do it with. I hate to see other people tear other people down especially when all they have to go on is a 1-2 minute glance. I think jealousy plays a role here...good for her if she has it and bless those that don't . Move on. It's just my opinion._

 
You said it all!  Would I buy my kids LVs at the age of 8, no, but my kids might be doing other stuff that costs loads more...like taking piano lessons or playing sports.  My parents spend well over $400/yr. to pay for piano lessons for me.  Now granted, it's an enrichment activity, but nonetheless, it's money my parents earned and chose to spend on a luxury for me.  To someone who can't afford it, piano lessons are a luxury, albeit not on the same level as an LV.

I generally agree that a child of that age can't comprehend what that LV really means and thinks that since mommy has one, it must be cool, so she wants one too.  But as long as that parent is teaching the kid about the value of money, etc. and she's not spending her welfare checks to buy the stuff, it's none of my business what she does with her (or her husband's) income.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a (reformed) purse FREAK. I didn't buy my first LV until I was 29. I just bought my niece a D&B for her 12th bday, but there is NO WAY I'm funding someone else's LV habit.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 

 
_Ok I understand its not good to spoil your kids, but if someone is wealthy why is there child not allowed to have nice gifts,things etc.? 

I also do not think its fair to assume because someone has alot of money or expensive things they are spoiled etc. I know lots of down to earth ppl. that have ALOT of money!_

 
i agree, thanks for saying this.

or as mac_obsession said, going off to school and not knowing how to do laundry. i'm sorry, but i don't equate that with being spoiled. 

i don't mean to use you as an example for this, but you did bring up a lot of things that i hear a lot from people (so this isn't all a reply to just _your_ comment, just in general! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

i didn't do my own laundry when i lived at home, same goes for most of my friends (who also weren't rich) - *it was just the way our families were.* my mom didn't mind. my mother (and sometimes father) also prepared dinner for us every night - but if we didn't like it, tough. we ate it or we had to make something else. but it was never our primary responsibility to feed ourselves, and i don't think it should be for someone as young as 10. 

just because someone's experience at home differs from yours does not mean they are spoiled, or had things given to them on a golden platter. i still learned how to do the laundry, so i know how to do it now that i don't live at home. i also learned how to cook.

my college education is paid for due to my parents' planning ahead and putting a little bit of money into an education fund every year, and i _*constantly* _get sarcastic and bitter "lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"s from people who have to pay out of their own pocket. *and i really resent it.* i am not going to apologize for my parents thinking ahead for my future and wanting me to be all set and on my way to prepare for my own life. it really bothers me a lot.

and even though i got new toys every christmas and birthday, i still understood and was taught the value of money and taking care of my possessions. i have always saved my money from my jobs and never spent friviously - i even feel guilty if i leave MAC with more than one item.

again, different upbringings =/= spoiled, irresponsible and incapable people. 

of course there _are_ people like that, since you have encountered them and as have i, but i also know people who had _nothing_ handed to them and had a hard life and are miserable whiney people who act like the world owes them something. 

not having a family that did things like laundry or cooking for you as a child doesn't guarantee that you will grow up to be an independent, hardworking, grateful adult. 

my friend's parents are constantly struggling financially, and my friend has to cook and do her own laundry and whatever else. 

you know what she's doing right now? sitting in her room on her computer all day, barely graduated from high school, no plans or dreams to continue her education, intends on getting a factory job (as her lifelong career) but has *never had a job for more than 2 weeks her entire life* and isn't even _trying_ to get one right now and she's been out of school for over a year. doesn't look like she'll be changing her ways anytime soon either. 

here is someone who had nothing handed to her, no opportunities shown to her, and now she is an uninspired bump on a log who is depressing to be around. 

imo it all comes down to *parenting* and not necessarily how much money you have.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 7, 2008)

honestly if i had the $$$ i would buy my daughter an LV. i let her carry her own purse just to be cute n girly anyways so if i had the dough i'd def get her the best just because i could. i love fashion an that would be the main reason behind it, not because of the label.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 7, 2008)

In Sydney, for every 100 LV bags you see, maybe 1 or 2 are authentic. They are sold for $20 in the markets. Heck, my aunt bought 2 for my cousins for a Christmas a few years ago. Someone mentioned earlier that it may be fake; if I were to come across that scene in my area, I would think it was fake too!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_my college education is paid for due to my parents' planning ahead and putting a little bit of money into an education fund every year, and i *constantly* get sarcastic and bitter "lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"s from people who have to pay out of their own pocket. *and i really resent it.* i am not going to apologize for my parents thinking ahead for my future and wanting me to be all set and on my way to prepare for my own life. it really bothers me a lot._

 
Let me just say that there are parents who simply didn't have the money to set aside, for whatever reason, and it's not always lack of forethought on the parents' part.  Sometimes there just isn't anything to set aside.


----------



## user79 (Jan 7, 2008)

^ Very true Shimmer.

But still, no one should have to feel apologetic for having their college education paid for by family members. Education is a worthy investment, no matter who pays for it, some are just lucky to have parents who have enough money to afford a good education for their children. It's no reason for other students to be bitter and rude about it, simply because they had to take out a loan or something.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2008)

It doesn't excuse bitterness, but it helps to remember where we're all coming from.


----------



## Evey (Jan 7, 2008)

I feel if you have the money to spend and want to spend that money on buying your kids nice things go ahead. But at the same time, teach your children about the importance of handling money responsibly and teach them that material possessions are just that, material possessions. If I had the money to blow on nice things, I can't say I would buy my 8 year old daughter a 400 dollar purse but, I can assure you that she would have nice things. If she kept her grades up in school and behaved the way she is supposed to behave I would reward her with nice gifts. Because that would teach her that she is EARNING those things by doing good in school and minding her parents and teachers. Once she got older I would make her get a job so that she could learn the value of a dollar and working to earn that dollar. And when she's ready to go to college I would happily pay her tuition so that she could either keep working part time only and have some extra money for herself or just go to school full time and I would provide her with enough money for the bare necessities and every once in a while give her extra spending money if she keeps her grades up in school. I would never spoil my child to the point where they think they are higher up on the totem pole than I am, like the kids I see on My Super Sweet Sixteen. If it's one thing I hate, it's spoiled children. Not only does that make your child look bad it makes the parents look even worse for not putting a stop to that behavior early on. I'll be damned if you're going to yell and curse at me and I'm going to throw you a million dollar party and give you a brand new car you damn sure don't need.


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't even trust myself with an LV purse and I'm 23. Let alone an 8 year old who really has no sense of value. It makes me sick because her daughter's going to more than likely grow up to be a gold digging label whore 9 that sounds so harsh but i've seen it on more than one occassion.


----------



## liv (Jan 7, 2008)

I try not to judge other's on how they manage their own money, because I don't like when people do it to me, but buying a designer purse for a child is more for the mother than it is the child carrying it.  I see it as a way for the mother/parent to boost her own self esteem/self worth, knowing that her child is carrying a designer bag that girls double or triple her age would love to have.  The child only places importance on it because of the mother's influence, only continuing the cycle of materialism and the "gimmes."


----------



## FullWroth (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not necessarily against giving a small child an expensive designer label bag - kids like to emulate their parents, so it's actually kinda cute if mom can afford to get herself a big LV and a little mini one for her daughter to cart around and play with. If you make enough that you can afford to do that? Hey, good for you!

I'd be more worried about the underlying principles though. If the girl's being taught to appreciate it as an expensive thing that she needs to take good care of because it cost so much and she's one of the lucky people who can have one, I'm down with that. If she's just being trained to be a plastic label queen with no appreciation for how lucky she is, not so much.

And also, I'm seconding (thirding? fourthing?) indignation at the assumption that the woman was spending her husband's money rather than her own.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I agree that for insanely rich people it's easier to drop 400 on whatever but you aren't teaching your kids the value of money and posessions._

 
See, I disagree with that. You can very much explain to your child that this is waaaay expensive, that they are ridiculously lucky to have it, and teach them to take good care of their awesome expensive present, make it a lesson in responsibility. My parents spoiled me as a kid when they could, still spoil me as an adult, and I have never stopped appreciating everything they do for me. I don't brag about what I have, I don't constantly expect more and more, I love to share my goodies with my friends, I don't give a hoot about labels or designers, I pay attention to the price tag on everything and how it relates to the average price on the market, and now that I'm old enough and have a job, I try to spend my own money wherever possible.

I've known some people who were way more well-off than me, and some of them appreciated their wealth and others didn't, and yes, it was obnoxious to hear them being so ungrateful for the stuff they had and so oblivious about how other people live. But I've known far MORE people who looked down on all of us because they didn't have it as easy as us, and that hurts a lot more - the constant assumption (not specifically from you, or from Specktra, but in general everyday life) that I'm a spoiled, clueless little rich girl who has no idea about life or the value of things, just because my parents can afford to get me stuff and I haven't had to struggle to get by. It's incredibly demeaning.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Let me just say that there are parents who simply didn't have the money to set aside, for whatever reason, and it's not always lack of forethought on the parents' part. Sometimes there just isn't anything to set aside._

 
oh of course! i didn't mean for it to sound like people's parents who don't put aside money are just thoughtless. i just hate that people assume that i am spoiled or they act bitterly towards me because my parents were in such a position to be able to put money away for me.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I also wonder sometimes too how like a young girl can take care of  LV purse especially when they're so expensive! I see alot of young girls here carrying a Coach bag, Gucci bag, Juicy Couture bag, and sometimes LV. I know that the parents may have alot of money but you can do better things for your child rather than buy them a LV purse which they will probably toss around. I do have one myself only because I saved up my money for it and I have a job! It's nice to buy yourself some kind of luxury when you're older because you know that it was your own money and not your parents.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 7, 2008)

I got my first Louis Vuitton when I was seven. My mother collected them and I just thought they were pretty; she has a ton of LV keychains on her Speedy 35 Multicore, I still think it's gorgeous along with most of her bags. Collecting handbags is a hobby for me, I don't see anything wrong with it.

I was given my first Speedy 35 for Christmas and I hope it wears as nicely as my mother's has. I'm very responsible with my bags. I store them in their dustbags in my armoire. I'm not a label whore, I don't buy things just because of the label. I buy them because I love them and will use them. I have a baaaad habit of spending weeks deciding on what to purchase :X I'm very careful and don't like to own things I don't use.

When I was little, the problem was my brothers, who seemed to destroy everything they came in contact with.
My youngest older brother liked to make fun of me and my dolls and once took a sharpie to my Jo (Madame Alexander, Little Women Collection) doll's face. Coloring it in in blue completely. They wrecked things more than I did.


----------



## MACisME (Jan 7, 2008)

i think its bad to assume that its the husbands money, and not hard earned money. its their life and if their in debt for it.. than i say all for it, it's their lives.. i guess its one side of the other..

i have no problem with lv for younger children as long as its earned and yes, majority of the time it isnt earned..

most of us judge other parents for the overcompensation of material things

but when others who appear to have money judge those for being less fortunate makes us no better than them.

iono if this makes sense at all, i have hiccups and its throwing off my train of thought


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jan 7, 2008)

My mom would buy me an LV if I wanted one, or whatever other name brand purse I want. Why? Because she can and it makes her happy to know that she can support and pay for luxuries that she didn't have when she was growing up. She just bought me these wonderful Coach leather gloves that I'm hardly ever going to wear here in So. Cal. but here they are!

She also bought me my first car which was a $36K car that I didn't work for at all. She also pays for my college education and pays the board on my horse which is pretty costly as well. So yes, I do believe I am spoiled, but she pays for all of it with her OWN money. I come from a divorced family and the first half of my life was near poverty, but now we're probably in the top 10% bracket. 

Honestly, who really cares? If she wants to buy her 8 yr old a bag then good for her to be able to afford it. Maybe she won't appreciate it when she gets older, that's her problem not mine. More money into the economy doesn't hurt. 

My bf's neighbor is SUPER rich and owns at least 4 houses and has at LEAST $5 million in cars alone. All his kids drive rare and exotic cars and have everything paid for by the dad. So what? I'm not going to judge them based on how the father treats the kids. If I had that much money, hell, I'd buy my kids EVERYTHING. *shrug but thats just me


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

..........


----------



## kyoto (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i mean i waited until  i was working and earning a salary befor i treated myself to my very first LV..(which then created my LV addiction) hee hee.._

 
I'm glad to know that I'm not the only LV addict on here.  LV, Mac, and gorgeous shoes.  Sounds like a party to me!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 

 
_This reminds me of Donatella Versace - I read in a magazine that at the age of 6, she already had a skincare regime. What on earth?! At that age, you should be rolling around skinning your knees!_

 
Sounds like it didn't have much of an effect...


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 

 
_ 
While i was in line, this HUGE breasted italian woman with stilletto's a tighter than spandex shirt, and a white fur coat, with Chanel Sunglasses came in with her 8 yr old daughter, Carrying with her a 400 dollar Louis Vuitton Bag, 

Urgh i HATE women like that, women who feed of their husband's money 
._

 
I don't get why her breast size is involved in her frivolous money spending. &  I agree with the others, who says it is her husbands money? Did she say "Oh wait a second let me dig my husbands credit card out of my purse real quick?" lol Just cause she's a woman and has money doesn't mean it came from a man.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, it is not certain that the money was her husbands, or if she even has a husband! But lets get a little real here... more often than not, (ladies, I am sure most of us know of a person who married a rich man) a woman who flamboyantly spends money is associated with being a gold digger. Hey, maybe Anna Nicole married for love too. One will never know, but everyone loves to talk about it.

And as for breast size, I suppose it made the story a little more funny. I mean a HUGE nosed italian woman doesn't have enough zing (or wait, maybe it does lol)


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 9, 2008)

It does seem a bit excessive, but I don't have a problem with spoiled kids unless they happen to be bratty.   I didn't think I'd be the type to spoil until my niece was born, lol.  While she is incredibly spoiled, she's also extremely polite, gracious and genuinely enjoys everything she receives.  I guess it all boils down to how you raise a kid, because the stuff is just stuff.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL what surprises me after reading all these comments is that nobody said nothing about how the OP mentioned the fact that she was Italian. So what?! If anyone would have said black or asian or jewish woman, some of you here would have been all over that and called it racist!!

And yes, as an Italian, i do take offense!!


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 

 
_Sheesh, I'm 26 on Friday and I've never spent 400 bucks on myself in one hit or on one luxury item! This reminds me of Donatella Versace - I read in a magazine that at the age of 6, she already had a skincare regime. What on earth?! At that age, you should be rolling around skinning your knees! 

Skincare can wait till you're 12 at least, I think I started in 2nd year of high school. Oh to be rich, the things you'd spend your money on...*rolls eyes*_

 
Didn't do her any good... all that tanning made her look skin look like dookie!!!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 

 
_So i was in MAC today, buying some paints, pigments, eyeliner, and stuff...

While i was in line, this HUGE breasted italian woman with stilletto's a tighter than spandex shirt, and a white fur coat, with Chanel Sunglasses came in with her 8 yr old daughter, Carrying with her a 400 dollar Louis Vuitton Bag, thats no bigger than 5" x 5" x 3", i kidd you not! It wasnt even big enough to hold a cell phone. And 400 bucks for that?!!?!?!?!?!

Urgh i HATE women like that, women who feed of their husband's money. 

Just had to get my rant, how many of you have seen the type, and know what im talking about?

And all the MAC MA's were all "oohing and awwing" over the little LV, except my MA, she just stood there and whispered to me, "Urgh..."

Hahahaha i <3 her.

And i side note, i was offered a job at Stila today. I am proud._

 
for me you're just being rude, im sorry.
its non of your buisness what she does with her money- which btw she propably earned herslef- why do you think she uses her husband for that?
second of all- for someone 400 isnt much money, just like you spend money in MAC, for someone else MAC is super expensive.
I also have to add that maybe this poor 8 year old wanted a LV bag cos for example her idol, paris, britney or whoever has one, so her mum got her child a fake one -just so she could play with it. fake LV are really well made these days, especially in Italy, trust me, Ive seen them.

im sorry if i offend you, but you just sound shallow not to mention jealous!


----------



## macfan1966 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexiesupagirl* 

 
_for me you're just being rude, im sorry.
its non of your buisness what she does with her money- which btw she propably earned herslef- why do you think she uses her husband for that?
second of all- for someone 400 isnt much money, just like you spend money in MAC, for someone else MAC is super expensive.
I also have to add that maybe this poor 8 year old wanted a LV bag cos for example her idol, paris, britney or whoever has one, so her mum got her child a fake one -just so she could play with it. fake LV are really well made these days, especially in Italy, trust me, Ive seen them.

im sorry if i offend you, but you just sound shallow not to mention jealous!_

 
I agree with you completely.  However, what I do with my money is my business.  I work very hard for every penny I make.  If my 5 year old wants to play with makeup, why should I not purchase a lip gloss from Mac.  Especially if it has Hello Kitty on it! I know she put it on and take it off within 5 minutes, but at least I know she is not putting any garbage on her lips. 

When I was pregnant and found out it was a girl, I purchased a small red Tommy Hilfiger purse, that she now bring with her all the time. That does not make a child spoiled.  She takes care of everything we get her and values them with her life.

What I do take offense to, is that this woman was judged by her appearance and, worst of all, her nationality.  Why would some feel the need to mention that she was Italian.  Could they not have just said, this woman?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 2, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I thought Id throw in my 2 cents.

Honestly,I don't think its anyone's business what other people do with their money. Personally I think its silly to get upset, when you see a little girl w/ an expensive purse. And its offensive to women in general to assume its her husbands money. I mean come on now.

And just like everyone else, I didn't have a childhood where things were handed to me and such. 

I might be the minority here, but because I know first hand what its like to want something and not be able to obtain it such as a certain toy or shoes that are in style because we had no money. I actually want to give my son everything I never had. I don't want him to feel the things I felt, kids are so cruel! I know that, and I wouldn't want him to suffer the same. There are ways to give your kids everything and still teach them to value things and know that life isn't easy.

I agree with everyone who said to other people MAC is expensive, yet most of us go drop some money on that. We don't like being judged, so why do we do it to others? What gives us the right to say its "gross" ? 

Just because you can't afford it doesn't mean people who can, should limit themselves.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 2, 2009)

well dang this got disinterred.
things I see on here that make me go hmm, ppl not knowing the difference between wealthy and rich, I'm going to quote Chris Rock here. Shaq is rich, the guy who signs his cheques is wealthy.
Hell to me a couple million still just gets you in the comfy range, these days

The OP jumping the the conclusion it's the husband's money, I grew up with people making the same mistake and you know it's tiring my mother, aunt, grandmother and great great grandmother worked really hard to buy property and have sustainable growth each generation, and people always looked and saw a man and thought ohh it's all him when even the person who it started with in the 1890's didn't use her dh's money, it was all the women who did it and made my family comfy money wise

The fact that people just jumped to the conclusion the mother bought the bag, my ds is 12 he gets alot of stuff from the grandparents/aunts/uncles that I wouldn't even think of giving him, cell phone at age 10 for example, I can talk literally thru my ass and they would roll their eyes and still splurge on him, hell they do it with the 2 year old too, so just cause a child has something doesn't mean the parent even bought it


And it's lovely to know that after dh and I have been together thru me making more money to ramen and tuna days, to now where we are comfy and steadily climbing and being able to enjoy it, I will be relegated to gold digger with my big boobs.

I hope those who slam this woman we have NEVER met remember this the next time someone slams a mac addict for having their pirorities the wrong place.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gems2374* 

 
_i agree, but why do you assume its her husbands money?_

 

My thoughts exactly.... you said her husbands money as if she wasn't capapble of making her own.... we don't know whose money it is... and I don't see a problem with giving kids expensive things..... maybe not a 4 year old and a $400 purse but I have kids and I do spoil them to death with very nice things..... but they do know that's it's about more than names and prices....they earn the things they receive....and they know the meaning of a dollar, can't fault them because I like really nice things.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  shoot me if I'm wrong.....


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 3, 2009)

No different than that show on MTV "My super sweet 16"

I'd slap the shit out of my kids if they acted like that.

Problem is, it's the parents' fault they act that way.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is an interesting situation with a friend of mine. For the past few yrs her husband has worked overseas earning a lot of money as a supervisor. slowly over the past few yrs Ive seen them go from driving a mini van to a brand new suped out suburban and durango. So there is nothing wrong with that, if I could afford to buy a brand new car I so would! but while her husband was gone, my husband would help her with the maintenance on the cars and he would detail them for her and stuff and I could not believe the stuff that was in there!! 

There were broken Nintendo DS stuffed into the seats, her youngest has had three previously has managed to break them all, and still got a fourth for christmas.  games just covered in sticky soda or candy on the floor boards. MOVIES!!! movies all over the car, some brand new in packages some opened and just thrown there. she even had duplicate copies of some because she didnt remember if she had it already or not. 

 Now for christmas, the two boys got brand new PSPs also, along with quite a few games, and we were over for a bday party this past weekend, one of the psps screen is already cracked all the way thru. 

Her daughter  For christmas she bought her a 230.00 hollister jacket, ugg boots, an ipod touch, she got a brand new cell phone to replace one she just didnt want anymore, got her a few games for her psp, and a few other things that i was thinking, those are great gifts but she is 11 yrs old! She is also currently paying for private cheerleading lessons for her daughter and she has a private softball coach also. Its just a lot and you know Im all for giving my kids more than I ever had, I so get that, but isnt there a way to go about teaching them the value of these kinds of gifts or priveleges? 

I just think that they arent going to appreciate what they get later on, if or when their money runs out and they arent able to afford those luxuries. 

I mean her hubs just got back from Iraq a few months ago and doesnt look like he is going to be able to go back anytime soon, which Im sure he doesnt want to since he has been over there for like 2 1/2 yrs on and off, but now he is home wanting to spend some of that hard earned money also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at this bday party we went to btw her son got a ton of stuff, i mean stuff that to me, is way more than he is going to play with. and her husband had a brand new 600 dollar grill he was showing off. ( and I do mean literally showing off. thats one thing about the both of them is that they brag a lot about the stuff they have, and how they arent the poor people in town. or they arent 'ghetto' like other people, heck they probably think Im ghetto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2009)

^That's just guilt on the parents' end. They give any and everything to fill voids and it's never healthy.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 3, 2009)

Sinergy that situation sounds like one I know of, only it's the husband making bad financial decisions after putting his life on the line.

You also have to teach kids to take care of what you give them, if they think anything can be replaced they'll just continue these behaviors, after the first time I set out a garbage bag for toy for donation and actually gave them away, you can bet my ds takes great care of his items.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your job offer!

Yikes. That's insane that some people would buy such an expensive item for such a young girl. She could lose it or mess it up, seeing as she's only 8. Yes, for some $400 isn't a lot of money, but the part in me that likes donating to charities and is very aware of the worlds poverty, is saying "WHY??? Why not donate that money?"

Even if I had the money, I wouldn't spend that much on one item. I'd rather splurge at MAC or Sephora. I plan on going into a job that pays well and I know I'll always buy my clothes second hand or at Forever 21. I just wouldn't trust myself with a really expensive item. Knowing me, I'd lose it.

However, I doon't think that's as bad as the lady I saw at the mall who was with *her 10 year old (just an estimate) daughter picking out PLAYBOY purses.* 

PS., What makes you think she's spending her husbands money? She sounds ridiculous looking but she could be very successful herself. Sorry, I just felt like I needed to say that.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 4, 2009)

^^my friend that I was talking about? Her daughter had playboy earrings and a t-shirt on the other day. I was like, ookkaayy...


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh lord. Hopefully she won't be one of those girls who say, "When I grow up I wanna work at Hooters! Or be a Playboy model!"


----------



## Lapis (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Congratulations on your job offer!*

Yikes. That's insane that some people would buy such an expensive item for such a young girl. She could lose it or mess it up, seeing as she's only 8. Yes, for some $400 isn't a lot of money, but the part in me that likes donating to charities and is very aware of the worlds poverty, is saying "WHY??? Why not donate that money?"

Even if I had the money, I wouldn't spend that much on one item. I'd rather splurge at MAC or Sephora. I plan on going into a job that pays well and I know I'll always buy my clothes second hand or at Forever 21. I just wouldn't trust myself with a really expensive item. Knowing me, I'd lose it.* 

However, I doon't think that's as bad as the lady I saw at the mall who was with *her 10 year old (just an estimate) daughter picking out PLAYBOY purses.* 

PS., What makes you think she's spending her husbands money? She sounds ridiculous looking but she could be very successful herself. Sorry, I just felt like I needed to say that._

 
ok the bold 
At what point are people allowed to say I've done all I can for the poor I'm going to do something for me/my kids?
Because truthfully I know that people see our makeup collections and think, "those vain, low self esteem bitches! They need to stop buying all that makeup and donate to the less well off!" 
I know I hear it all the time from ppl who see my kids closets, and it doesn't make them happy that 100% of my son's clothes are donated when he out grows them and quite a bit of my dd's, you will piss someone off! it's a certainty! 

On the other part, I think only you know you but there is a point where going to hunt for the perfect second hand outfit takes more money because your time is more valuable

On playboy, I'm not a fan of it, but just look at how much the mac playboy line goes for, it's sorta moved out of the realm of porn and into a cultural icon, it's up to mothers to explain the company to the kids esp girls and why when you walk around with the logo plastered on them what it signifies 

I'm not defending raising brats, but you can raise respectful kids who know how to treat ALL items well, yes they will lose/break something they are kids but all kids lose/break something thought to be valuable.


----------



## QueenEmB (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 

 
_So i was in MAC today, buying some paints, pigments, eyeliner, and stuff...

While i was in line, this HUGE breasted italian woman with stilletto's a tighter than spandex shirt, and a white fur coat, with Chanel Sunglasses came in with her 8 yr old daughter, Carrying with her a 400 dollar Louis Vuitton Bag, thats no bigger than 5" x 5" x 3", i kidd you not! It wasnt even big enough to hold a cell phone. And 400 bucks for that?!!?!?!?!?!

Urgh i HATE women like that, women who feed of their husband's money. 

Just had to get my rant, how many of you have seen the type, and know what im talking about?

And all the MAC MA's were all "oohing and awwing" over the little LV, except my MA, she just stood there and whispered to me, "Urgh..."
_

 
There's a whole load of judging / generalising / assuming going on on this post!


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 4, 2009)

First of all alot of women these days have their own cash. Secondly if she wants to buy her 8 year old LV there is nothing wrong with it. WHen i was growing up my parents got me everything i wanted and i mean everything because they could afford it and i was a good kid.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

i really do not care how parents spend money, but i do think it cheapens the brand when 8 year olds carry it around


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 

 
_I grew up poor, my dad had some really great jobs that were taken out from under him because of the decline of the steel foundaries in the 80s. I won't get into all of it. He scraped his way back up the construction ladder, and now is comfortable, NOT LOUIS VUITTON comfy, but comfy. 

If I wanted spendy clothes, I bought them myself. My dad learned that from his OBSCENELY wealthy aunt. All of her kids worked to get things in life and now they are all successful in their OWN right. This woman had more money than GOD but was so tight with it, well I won't get into that. But lets just say this woman COULD drop 400 bucks on a purse like I can buy a lipgloss from Walgreens. 

So this mom buys her 8 yr old an LV, and then will gasp *they are growing up so fast*._

 
the same thing happened with my family.. my dad lost his job of nearly 30 years with the steel industry and climbed his way back up. once the money started coming in my parents spolied us a bit, but it was nice because we were older and appreciated it a lot more.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_ok the bold 

Because truthfully I know that people see our makeup collections and think, "those vain, low self esteem bitches! They need to stop buying all that makeup and donate to the less well off!" 
I know I hear it all the time from ppl who see my kids closets, and it doesn't make them happy that 100% of my son's clothes are donated when he out grows them and quite a bit of my dd's, you will piss someone off! it's a certainty! 


On playboy, I'm not a fan of it, but just look at how much the mac playboy line goes for, it's sorta moved out of the realm of porn and into a cultural icon, it's up to mothers to explain the company to the kids esp girls and why when you walk around with the logo plastered on them what it signifies 

I'm not defending raising brats, but you can raise respectful kids who know how to treat ALL items well, yes they will lose/break something they are kids but all kids lose/break something thought to be valuable._

 



I agree with you, really when that same friend of mine sees my 'new' makeup, which I have to save and save for when I want to buy anything, she always makes a comment to our other friends, o yea Im not rich enought to afford MAC, thats expensive stuff for people who like to spend money. WTF?!?!? 

also the playboy thing, yea its kind of mainstream now, you walk into hot topic and there are all the little emo kids wearing the 'cool' pink.black/white playboy bunny things, and even the last time we went my daughter picked up some cute bracelets from the clearance rack, but they were playboy bunny and they had little woman figures on them, she didnt really look at them they just had the colors she liked and when she brought them to me i just told her that they were more for older people she could look at some other stuff and she settled for some more kid friendly Keropi ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we had a talk about it and i had to explain to her what playboy was and how it wasnt appropriate for her age group thats when she mentioned her friends earrings and tee thats why she picked them up in the first place cause her friends stuff caught her eye with the cool colors and glitter. but she understood thank goodness.


----------



## shea_47 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My kids are going to hate me.
They're going to have to pay their insurance on whatever they drive. Or they can make a 200 a month payment to us  for whatever they drive. One or the other. *shrug*_

 
     I grew up in a small town and in high school, kids called me "rich bitch" because I had a beat up Nissan altima and an LV purse at the age of 16 (both of which I bought myself).

     My parents make me pay insurance, and I don't hate them. My family is upper middle class and my parents easily could pay for a new car, all my insurance and tuition. They could have also spoiled me beyond possibility. Instead, they taught me about the value of saving for the future at the age of 8 years old, and all of my allowance went straight into a savings account. I worked super hard in highschool to make sure my grades were high enough I could get some scholarships for uni, my grandma sold me her old car, and I make the insurance payments. It made me realize the true value of money and how much work goes in to make an car payment,etc. 

     I can admit however, that at 19 years old and in 2nd year uni, I still do not know how to work the washing machine. I can iron and I'm great at folding but my mom still does my laundry. I had never washed dishes until grade 10 foods class either...


----------



## Lemonade Lover (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have no problem with providing well for and treating my child (if I had one). Not with an endless supply of designer bags or stuff to that tune of money though. Or by tending to their every whim.

I know there's some people that say why not do something nice for your kids if you can afford it. But that's the thing, I don't think it IS nice. All it's doing is setting them up for a life of being a spoiled, materialistic shallow person that places far too much importance on money. People will be turned off by them so they will have few friends, they will be un-motivated to provide for themselves and won't be able to cope in the big bad world when they encounter problems that money can't sort because they've had everything handed to them on a plate and everything done for them. 

Also even if all of the above wasn't an issue I just don't see the point. How many kids would actually get any more enjoyment out of a designer bag than they would a cheap faux leather one. Or any more enjoyment out of Juicy sweats than cheap rip-offs. The majority don't even know the difference until they are in full time education and mixing with other kids that are old enough to be knowledgeable on the subject. Plus they could destroy stuff without a second though and the idea that a mother would buy her kid something so expensive knowing that is just obscene when some people struggle to buy food. I'm not saying these people should be donating their money to others. Just that I can't believe it doesn't make people feel guilty enough to put their money to better use for themselves. Rather than spoiling their kids for the future just to use them as a status symbol in the present.

Also a LV, I would never buy my kid one of those anyway. I think they are just about as tacky as the Playboy brand.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 13, 2009)

What if it was her mothers and she just wanted to carry it? Or maybe it was a hand-me-down?
I guess it isn't a big shock to me because as a child the amount of that purse was my weekly allowance. I am piss poor now but I can see how that amount is practically pennies to some people, that's all.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lemonade Lover* 

 
_
I know there's some people that say why not do something nice for your kids if you can afford it. But that's the thing, I don't think it IS nice. All it's doing is setting them up for a life of being a spoiled, materialistic shallow person that places far too much importance on money. People will be turned off by them so they will have few friends, they will be un-motivated to provide for themselves and won't be able to cope in the big bad world when they encounter problems that money can't sort because they've had everything handed to them on a plate and everything done for them. _

 
So in your mind buying your child the best you can afford makes them super spoilt? 
Sorry I think that's a bunch of crock!
Providing the best for your kids does not necessarily make them spoilt brats who are anti social and incapable of bonding with others on a respectful level, with no type of self starting determination.
There are plenty other factors that determine how screwed up kids will be.


----------



## Lemonade Lover (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_So in your mind buying your child the best you can afford makes them super spoilt? 
Sorry I think that's a bunch of crock!
Providing the best for your kids does not necessarily make them spoilt brats who are anti social and incapable of bonding with others on a respectful level, with no type of self starting determination.
There are plenty other factors that determine how screwed up kids will be._

 
As I said I don't think there is anything wrong with treating kids. I said that I think tending to their every whim and constantly buying them everything they want including expensive designer handbags. Will make them spoilt and give them other issues. 

It really depends what you mean by the best you can afford and your reasons for buying it. If we're talking about the best schools, organic food, quality clothes or the better bike etc because it's their birthday then fair enough. But then I never said it was money being spent on those type of things that caused problems. So can't really understand why you've replied reacting as if that is what I've said. I was talking about buying your kid something everytime they ask simply because they want it and/or because it is the most expensive. When it is something they don't even need and costs loads of money, like a designer handbag.So yes I think that more often than not that will lead to problems later on and professionals tend to agree. 

Also it's not really a case of determining whether that makes them a spoiled brat or not. The fact they are demanding these things in the first place makes them a brat and the fact they are receiving them makes them spoilt. No need for any more analysis.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lemonade Lover* 

 
_As I said I don't think there is anything wrong with treating kids. I said that I think tending to their every whim and constantly buying them everything they want including expensive designer handbags. Will make them spoilt and give them other issues. 

It really depends what you mean by the best you can afford and your reasons for buying it. If we're talking about the best schools, organic food, quality clothes or the better bike etc because it's their birthday then fair enough. But then I never said it was money being spent on those type of things that caused problems. So can't really understand why you've replied reacting as if that is what I've said. I was talking about buying your kid something everytime they ask simply because they want it and/or because it is the most expensive. When it is something they don't even need and costs loads of money, like a designer handbag.So yes I think that more often than not that will lead to problems later on and professionals tend to agree. 

Also it's not really a case of determining whether that makes them a spoiled brat or not. The fact they are demanding these things in the first place makes them a brat and the fact they are receiving them makes them spoilt. No need for any more analysis._

 
Actually you didn't say that you made a VERY general statement and I gave a general reply and I stand by my reply
You said
 Quote:

  I know there's some people that say why not do something nice for your kids if you can afford it. But that's the thing, I don't think it IS nice. All it's doing is setting them up for a life of being a spoiled, materialistic shallow person that places far too much importance on money. People will be turned off by them so they will have few friends, they will be un-motivated to provide for themselves and won't be able to cope in the big bad world when they encounter problems that money can't sort because they've had everything handed to them on a plate and everything done for them.  
 
With no specifications of what was nice I thought your comment was crappy, even with definitions I don't think it's the best

The fact is that we don't know anything about the family, people are assuming based on what the OP said and excuse me if I don't find her impartial; we don't know if the bag was a fake or the mothers, yet people tore down the mother as a gold digger! and the child as a spoilt brat.
We don't know crap about this family and yet people were tearing down a woman and her child!

Hell I know total adults that never got what they wanted their families could not afford it, it's just their personalities never to be happy with what they have and to be discontented bitches
I see it with 2 kids I know, one will be like it's not pink sparkly or shining out my ass, the other will be like thank you I love it, the one who's grateful is the one with who should be a spoilt brat, the other has a single mother who can't afford to spoil, yet that one won't be happy for the world and always want more and they are being treated by others.

There is also the fact that parents don't have to have a reason to treat their child, what can seem to the world as catering to whims, may be a child who rarely ask for anything, but their mother buys them everything in a mac line and nothing else extra for 6 months, is that child spoilt because I happened to see her mother buying the line? no! now if she cops an attitude I'd be tempted to call her a little twit, but if she ask politely and her mother says yes who am I to judge?

As a mother my reason for buying certain pricey items goes like this
they wanted it -- I felt like giving them it/good grades/good behavior/my high needs toddler didn't puke in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



why should I have a life or death thought process over a toy? I don't over my mac collection.


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 24, 2009)

hell, if i was rolling in money like that.. why not spoil my kids a little with it? at least the lady wasn't spending it ALL on herself.  now, if the little girl was acting like a brat, too... then that's a different story...  we don't want another one of those teen b*tches you see on MTV's my sweet sixteen that like have to have this car or that dress or else they whine like no tomorrow... but if she's a sweet lovely girl, then why not


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 26, 2009)

if she can afford it why not? i dont see anything wrong with it .. it seems ridiculous to us because im sure we arent rolling in Donald Trump type of money. what makes me upset is when people who live in government fianced homes, drive around in BMW's and buy them and thier kids designer/ higher end stuff. you have to realize that living within your means goes for poor, rich, and inbetween.

and .. and if she's living off her husbands money so what? atleast she's married to him it's her husbands money therefore half of hers.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jfmuni* 

 
_hell, if i was rolling in money like that.. why not spoil my kids a little with it? at least the lady wasn't spending it ALL on herself.  *now, if the little girl was acting like a brat, too... then that's a different story...  we don't want another one of those teen b*tches you see on MTV's my sweet sixteen that like have to have this car or that dress or else they whine like no tomorrow... but if she's a sweet lovely girl, then why *not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And that's where it all starts, at that young age. I remember one sweet 16'er who bragged on the Tyra Show she got her first credit card at 11. Seriously?

And others are right, it could have been a hand me down or she just wanted to carry her mom's pocketbook, whatever.
But, you know, in this day and age, it's just common I guess for people to want to look hot in the most expensive stuff.
I remember talking to this 2 wealthy ladies about something like this a few months ago, and I remember them saying " I buy my kids Target shi*, who spends $100 on shoes or whatever for their 2 year old?"

It's not only wealthy people doing this, I find it's more broke ppl or ppl with not so much money, especially in a state like New York. Everyone in my high school wore Prada, Gucci, and Louis Vuitton sneakers , and bought $400 Marmot coats, when no one there was making any "real" money to actually afford it.
Young girls getting pregnant would buy Bug-A-Boo strollers, and Burberry dresses for their daughters.

So don't blame "rich" people, it's everyone doing this


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_if she can afford it why not? i dont see anything wrong with it .. it seems ridiculous to us because im sure we arent rolling in Donald Trump type of money. what makes me upset is when people who live in government fianced homes, drive around in BMW's and buy them and thier kids designer/ higher end stuff. you have to realize that living within your means goes for poor, rich, and inbetween.

and .. and if she's living off her husbands money so what? atleast she's married to him it's her husbands money therefore half of hers._

 
I agree with you!  If they can afford it, it's theirs to do as they please (even if I do think some things are silly).  My problem is the people on welfare/government services that spend it on designer stuff and luxury cars... because that's my money they're using... and I wouldn't mind a BMW, too!

I agree about the husband thing, too... American society use to be very "wife is housewife, stays at home" and now it's basically a crime to be a housewife in today's society.  If the family has the means for the wife to stay home, why is that a BAD thing?  And who knows, maybe the woman in question in this thread really does have a job, you can't necessarily just tell by looking at someone if they're just spending their husband's money or their own.


----------



## funkychik02 (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't get the big deal. I was rocking furs before I could tie my shoe. I'm not rolling like that anymore, though! haha


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

I see no issue whatsoever with a seven year old having a LV bag. 
We have no idea what the financial circumstances of this family are. 
At that age, most things bought for a child are going to be disposable items, chuck away once it's gunky or worn out. Who are we to judge if a mother can afford to waste $400. I say good on her! 

Wouldn't we all like our mummies to stump up $400 really?


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 2, 2010)

_I'm not defending raising brats, but you can raise respectful kids who know how to treat ALL items well, yes they will lose/break something they are kids but all kids lose/break something thought to be valuable.

_Agreed!  You're right, 100%!  

My child is 6 and two Christmases ago she got an $800 laptop as one of her Christmas presents.  The laptop is still in perfect condition, nothing has been spilled on it, it has never been dropped or mistreated.  If you raise your children to be responsible, they will be.  My daughter has nice things and she doesn't take her being fortunate for granted and she isn't bratty.  Oh and it isn't my husbands money used to buy this stuff ( I actually make more than my husband but we are married and we both pull our own weight in our household so it's OUR money.)

For all you know, this woman and her kid could totally be rocking fake LV bags and fake Chanel sunglasses, that kind of stuff is really popular now.  Basically it's not your business or my business how much this woman is spending on her kid.  The only thing that matters is that the child is well taken care of and not being abused.  I would MUCH prefer a child being spoiled than a child being beaten, starved and treated like shit.

Also, when people have money (assuming this woman was rockin real chanel and real LV) spending $400 on a hand bag is like an average person spending $20 on a handbag, it's not a big deal.

A kid having nice things doesn't always equate to that child being a spoiled brat.  Honestly when I see posts like the OP's the first thing that pops in my head is, "Wow! Someones a bit jealous."  It's just comes across as really petty and vicious, all over something really stupid.


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 2, 2010)

_I know there's some people that say why not do something nice for your kids if you can afford it. But that's the thing, I don't think it IS nice. All it's doing is setting them up for a life of being a spoiled, materialistic shallow person that places far too much importance on money. People will be turned off by them so they will have few friends, they will be un-motivated to provide for themselves and won't be able to cope in the big bad world when they encounter problems that money can't sort because they've had everything handed to them on a plate and everything done for them._

And that my dear, is bullshit.  I grew up from age 12 on being VERY privileged (before age 12 we were poor and lived in a shitty neighborhood, my dads business took off and we moved on up to the east side, lol). Hell the Christmas that I was 16 I had a brand new car in the driveway with a big red bow on it.  We had a maid, I pretty much got whatever I wanted and I had my own credit card at age 15.   I wasn't flashy with this shit even in high school and I went to an all girls private college prep school where this sort of thing was totally normal.  

Guess what?  I went to college, got an education (all while having a child), busted my ass to get a job.  I do regular volunteer work and I LOVE it!  Was I spoiled as a child?  Yup, I sure was.  Am I spoiled as an adult?  Yup, I sure am.  However I am not blind and I'm not selfish.  I don't take anything for granted and I do my part in helping people.  My daughter is 6 and she looks forward to doing volunteer work every week (I usually always take her with me)  She loves it and goes to school talking about all the wonderful people she met and how fun it is to help others.  Heck, she routinely goes through her room asking if she can give stuff away because, "people need it more than she does" is what she says.

Honestly, some of the most spoiled people I have met have been people who live outside of their means. Meaning they make $40K a year which is around average in most places but instead of living on $40K a year they are living as if they make $100K a year and have a shit ton of credit card debt.  That IMO, is when someone is out of line and that is setting a child up for failure.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 4, 2010)

^ I'm not sure if you're bragging, or trying to make a confusing point


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_^ I'm not sure if you're bragging, or trying to make a confusing point_

 
Not bragging.  Basically my point is/was, it's completely possible to raise a non bratty, non selfish child if you buy them "nice" things or spoil them.  These kids don't have to turn into assholish adults, or adults who believe only material things matter.  If the lady in the OP's scenario truly had the money to blow on such things without batting an eye, it's no different than me buying my kid a purse from Target.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_^ Very true Shimmer.

But still, no one should have to feel apologetic for having their college education paid for by family members. Education is a worthy investment, no matter who pays for it, some are just lucky to have parents who have enough money to afford a good education for their children. It's no reason for other students to be bitter and rude about it, simply because they had to take out a loan or something._

 
Nobody should feel guilty for good luck. The only issue I have with this is that since fully parent-supported students never had the problem of "food or toilet paper?" a lot of them don't REALLY understand being broke --- or struggling. I've been accused of managing my money poorly by people who were (and sometime, still ARE) subsidized by their parents; it's offensive. I'm not in debt because I managed my money poorly; for most of my life there was nothing to manage! After rent and bills, it was all gone. I'm in debt because I paid for my own education and got a bunch of bad breaks afterwards (some healthwise, some because I never had parents who could get me the cushy internships and a foot in the door due to their connections, which is what I watched many of my paid-for peers do). Which is all well and good, but plz don't tell me it's my fault I have debt when I didn't get those advantages.

I have friends in my social circle who were given cars and even *houses *by their parents. So when they say they're broke and then take expensive holidays abroad, I wonder --- what does broke mean to them? Certainly not what it means to me. I was dirt poor for most of my adult life; it definitely taught me the value of money and the value of hard work. I think a lot of them missed out on that and a a result, some of them don't appreciate what they have (and what they have been handed). 

A lot of that is due to character and personality, of course, and there are some kickass people I know that have had a lot of parental support. But there's a definite experience and comprehension divide between the people who get stuff handed to them and those that work for their own money.

As for little kids... giving them too many material things ruins them* if it's combined with a lack of discipline*. Some days I can barely stand to go out in public because of kids with the hysterical screaming I WANT I WANT I WANNNTTTs. I've sat at restaurants and watched parents be visibly charmed and delighted by how their undisciplined brat ran around the room and grabbed stuff off of people's tables. In one instance, I took back the cutlery the boy grabbed and pleasantly said "it's not nice to touch other people's things without asking." Which reduced the child to hysterical, persecuted tears and made their parents mad. Well, somebody had to correct the kid before the angry old man at the next table straight up clobbered him with his cane (he'd lost part of his appetizer... if the kid is tall enough to reach on the table, he's too tall to be grabbing like that).

No is probably the most important word a progeny can hear, whether it's "no, don't touch that" or "no, we're not paying for you to have Spring Break in Florida" or "no, we're not paying $80,000 for your wedding." IMO getting handed everything you want, the instant you want it with no effort on your part, isn't healthy for a person.

-------------------

I also noticed that the folks I know who continue to live at home well into their 20s (*if* the dynamic remains the same as when they were a teen --- they don't pay rent, they don't contribute to the household or have responsibilities/bills, and aren't doing so for family caretaking reasons) don't mature in their relationships with their parents. I had a friend who is pushing 30 who still lives at home, doesn't work and is fully subsidized by her parents, and I had to stop talking to her because it was like speaking with a 13 year old. "I hate my Mom" and "I wish my brother would die" rants because they respectively didn't wash her yellow shirt and ate the last cookie. Grow the f**k up already.


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 4, 2010)

You're definitely right about the discipline aspect of raising a child.  This isn't just a well off kid problem, it seems like in todays society this is a problem amongst children of all tax brackets.  They grow up in homes with parents who are too into themselves or just flat out don't care and are lazy.  Their homes have zero boundaries, zero rules and zero consequences.

I could NOT imagine being in a public place and a parent allowing their child to run around grabbing stuff from people.  That blows my mind.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_^ I'm not sure if you're bragging, or trying to make a confusing point_

 
I don't think she was bragging her point was that she was raised in a way that the OP and others say would make someone spoiled and she's not and she gave her personal story.

But I will admit, I didn't say anything personal because I knew someone would think that if you said hey I grew up with this or that it was bragging


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 5, 2010)

*shrugs*
to each their own!
who brought up this thread anyway? isn't this from last year? LOL


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 10, 2010)

If you can afford labels then I don't see anything wrong with it. It's when u overdo it and let ur kids become spoiled brats. If you just simply have higher end taste and can very well afford it, then go for it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the girl grows up with expensive tastes then so what? As long as her mother teaches her good morals and she grows up with a heart towards people with less, appreciates what she has, gives as much as she gets, and educates herself past HS and her daddys money, then she'll be fine. She'll just have a killer closet lol.


----------

